# Should I begin with what I got?



## tonecapone31 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have two quiestions.

First, I have all of these downloads but they do not end in .zip is that ok? I got them off the rootzwiki site.

gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip
update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip
moboot_0.3.3.zip
update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-­fullofbugs.zip
ACMEInstaller.zip

Second, I have done nothing to my touch pad. i have researched and believe﻿ i am ready to begin. Should i continue with these downloads or use others, for instance, moboot_0.3.3 or moboot_0.3.5?


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

tonecapone31 said:


> I have two quiestions.
> 
> First, I have all of these downloads but they do not end in .zip is that ok? I got them off the rootzwiki site.
> 
> ...


Looks to me like they're all zips...

Acmeinstaller doesn't go on ur tp. It stays on ur pc.. unzip it and place it in ur palm,inc folder. All the rest of files put them on ur tp in a cminstall folder and ur ready to rock n roll..
About moboot.. I'm on 3.3 and don't see a reason to update. Since its ur 1st install I would go with latest shit.. get moboot 3.5 and alpha 3.5 put them in ur cminstall and run ur command

Another thing.. did you notice u posted this in webOS development section. This should of been in touchpad general section. Just a headsup.


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

tonecapone31 said:


> I have two quiestions.
> 
> First, I have all of these downloads but they do not end in .zip is that ok? I got them off the rootzwiki site.
> 
> ...


You downloaded alpha 1 build.

We are happily on alpha 3.5!

Grab that from the interwebz and you'll be up to date, and much happier.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gflare (Oct 12, 2011)

tonecapone31 said:


> I have two quiestions.
> 
> First, I have all of these downloads but they do not end in .zip is that ok? I got them off the rootzwiki site.
> 
> ...


I'd just like to chime in here with something simple. tonecapone31, are you running Windows? If so, it's likely that your folder view options are "hiding extensions for known filetypes." This means the files are indeed filename.zip, even though you can't see it.

You can change this setting in your windows explorer folder options.


----------



## faditan (Jan 24, 2012)

Toly said:


> Looks to me like they're all zips...
> 
> Acmeinstaller doesn't go on ur tp. It stays on ur pc.. unzip it and place it in ur palm,inc folder. All the rest of files put them on ur tp in a cminstall folder and ur ready to rock n roll..
> About moboot.. I'm on 3.3 and don't see a reason to update. Since its ur 1st install I would go with latest shit.. get moboot 3.5 and alpha 3.5 put them in ur cminstall and run ur command
> ...


Did it work fine ith ur touchpad cause i want to do the same.


----------



## faditan (Jan 24, 2012)

Did it work fine ith ur touchpad cause i want to do the same


----------

